
Show HN: VaultOne, a password and access management for companies. Thoughts? - lcooper
https://www.vaultone.com
======
mtmail
"A hardware security module, or HSM, is the only appropriate place to store
privileged credentials,"

"We provide you with an exclusive hardware container, your private data is
never stored together with other customers’ data."

When I read hardware I assumed it's a physical device I have to install. What
you provide is still software isn't it?

~~~
lcooper
Yes, it's software on the cloud, you don't have to install anything.
Nevertheless, your passwords and keys are stored in a HSM on the cloud.
Thanks.

------
Cryptohacker
"Let your users connect to your IT infrastructure without knowing the password
or key used to access the server."

How does that work?

~~~
lcooper
We have a component called 'Connector', which acts as a proxy between the user
and the server, this component handles the authentication part of the RDP and
SSH protocols.

The whole process is transparent for the user, the user clicks to connect to a
server and 'magically' the authenticated session is on the user's browser
window.

------
mistermatt
I would say, if it's not open source it could be a no-go for some
people/companies

~~~
lcooper
This is a good point. We ourselves use and contribute to many open source
software and we are constantly debating if we could open source at leat part
of the stack.

The problem is that some parts of VaultOne may be patented in the near future
to protect our IP, in the interest of investors.

For large contracts we already make the code available for review under a NDA.

------
gdallo
How HSM works?

~~~
lcooper
We use the HSM to store sensitive data.

~~~
gdallo
What is HSM, how it works?

~~~
lcooper
HSM stands for Hardware Security Module, which is a physical appliance that
safeguards cryptographic keys.

